# Sexy 5 minute big hair upstyle



## chameleonmary (May 17, 2007)

Johnny Lavoy from Ford Models is my idol, I want to pack him into my handbag and take him everywhere, hes so good!!!


----------



## Aprill (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Geek (May 17, 2007)

I embedded the video, Pleae embed videos whenever possible.

See this for more info: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...sts-34432.html


----------



## KatJ (May 17, 2007)

That was awesome. Thanks for posting


----------



## KimC2005 (May 17, 2007)

That's pretty. I might have to try it sometime. If only my hair would cooperate like that..


----------



## hollyxann (May 17, 2007)

i love that!!! however i believe my hair is still too short


----------



## Ashley (May 17, 2007)

Cute! But my hair will never tease like that!


----------



## chocobon (May 17, 2007)

That's awesome,I'm gonna try it!!

Thnx!!


----------



## luxotika (May 17, 2007)

Very cute, but my hair is way too snarly to ever try that.


----------



## beautynista (May 18, 2007)

Daaaang! How'd he do that?!

It's really pretty but won't work with my hair!


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (May 18, 2007)

Ok, I tried this last night and I thought it was going really well. It seemed like it was truely going to work. I got my ponytail teased and pinned under. Then I teased the front like he said, but it did not go back as easy as he did it. Mine looked terrible. It looked to easy when he did it. That is why i tried it cause it seemed kinda idiot proof!! So, it did not work well for me, but I hope you girls try it out and see if you can do it.


----------



## farris2 (May 19, 2007)

I love that! Thanks!


----------



## lobelia71 (May 19, 2007)

tomorrow I will try, thanks


----------



## rivercor (Jul 4, 2007)

WOW. Great post!


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 4, 2007)

ooooooooo..........I'm gonna try this!!! thanx

I'll let you know how it goes!!


----------



## Colorlicious (Jul 4, 2007)

cool!


----------



## MindySue (Jul 4, 2007)

easier said than done im sure!

its soo cool though.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh thats soo cute, But my hair is really thick I don't think it would work for me. : (


----------



## princessmich (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow, he makes it look so easy.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 5, 2007)

thanks for posting


----------



## amanda1210 (Nov 17, 2007)

that was really cool i'd never think of that!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 17, 2007)

holy crap! that took like 2 seconds! super cool. I think I will try it. Bet mine wont look like that, lol


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 17, 2007)

That's very cute!. I don't really do my hair but i think i'm going to try that out..






Thanks for posting.


----------



## Em_mie (Nov 17, 2007)

oooh, something to try when i'm bored. thanks!


----------



## Jobunny (Nov 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dreamgirl_leah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, I tried this last night and I thought it was going really well. It seemed like it was truely going to work. I got my ponytail teased and pinned under. Then I teased the front like he said, but it did not go back as easy as he did it. Mine looked terrible. It looked to easy when he did it. That is why i tried it cause it seemed kinda idiot proof!! So, it did not work well for me, but I hope you girls try it out and see if you can do it. Oh no I hate it when that happens lol! It happens to me when I see a pic of something (hair/makeup) and I'm like "I could so do that" but then it always turns out terrible!
It's always easier to do someone else's hair though rather than your own, and the professionals make everything look easy! Whenever my hairdresser blows out etc my hair it looks awesome but I can never quite recreate it at home no matter what I try!

I'd love to do this but unfortunately the pinning etc is always going to look messy because they do not make bobby pins in my hair colour so it always looks bad. I'm so going to try this anyway though because it seems so easy.

In fact I think I'm going to go do it now! Lol wish me luck!





Minus the headband of course. I just cannot pull them off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh and I don't have a teasing comb. Will have to improvise!

Gah!!! This didn't work at all! I tried it twice, but I don't think the front part of my hair is long enough the cover the back teased pony part. I look like a total dork haha with two separate sections. I guess I'll have to try convert it into something else now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Solimar (Nov 17, 2007)

I like! I will try -- and fail horribly.


----------



## nynnie (Nov 18, 2007)

That is SO cute. I totally have to try it. I love messing around with my hair.

If anyone tried it and succeeded? Pics would be awesome!


----------



## Sheikah (Nov 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Solimar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like! I will try -- and fail horribly. Lol!!
I wanna try too! Not sure where I would wear that to. (In the case I can actually do it.)


----------



## beautydiva (Nov 18, 2007)

thanx for sharing


----------

